# [Batch] Programmausgabe in Datei speichern



## Felsti (29. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eigentlich ein ganz einfaches Problem:
ich möchte ein Programm ca. 25 Mal hintereinander ausführen und alle 25 Ausgaben zusammen in EINER Datei speichern.

Daß man mit "start programm.exe" ein Programm ausführt ist mir klar, aber ansonsten ist das für mich unbekanntes Land 
Hat jemand nen Tipp für mich?

Grüße, Felsti

EDIT: falls es nicht in EINER Datei geht: wie kann man überhaupt die Ausgabe eines Programms in eine Datei speichern?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (30. September 2005)

Hallo!

Programm > Datei
(leitet Ausgabe von Programm in Datei (Erzeugt für jede Ausgabe eine neue Datei))

Programm >> Datei
(hängt die Ausgabe von Programm an Datei an. Wenn keine Datei existiert wird sie neu erstellt.)

Gruß Tom


----------



## Felsti (30. September 2005)

Super dankeschön, ich wusste doch, daß es einfach sein würde 

Dann gleich zur nächsten Frage:
Kann man im Batch auf gleich einen regulären Ausdruck draufwerfen, der bestimmte Teile aus dem gespeicherten Text rausfiltert? Hast du da eventuell nen Link zu ner Doku?

Danke!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (30. September 2005)

Du könntest die Ausgabe des Programms über den „Pipe“-Operator an find weiterleiten:
programm | find "zeichenkette" >> ausgabe.txt

Damit lässt sich allerdings nur nach einer bestimmten Zeichenkette suchen. Reguläre Ausdrücke wären mit grep an Stelle von find möglich.


----------

